
How to Become a Good Manager Using OKRs Methodology - tonycletus
https://www.happierco.com/blog/how-to-become-a-good-manager-with-okrs-methodology/
======
harryf
I’ve seen the application OKRs lead to positive results. But this article is
very cargo-culty and makes me think OKRs are becoming the new Scrum, a hype
for selling consulting and certification.

In the article, there’s no evidence, just a bunch of statements like a “A good
manager is <insert a few arbitrary qualities here>”. Looking it what Happierco
is selling, this article is just SEO strategy

